# Spay suture reaction



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Did one of the sutures not come out and was working its way out?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ian'sgran said:


> Did one of the sutures not come out and was working its way out?


That's what I was thinking, too. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

My son had surgery as a baby, and one of the sutures was left in. I didn't even know it, it was two weeks later at the cardiac clinic where it was pointed out that it was still in there. I was told it would work itself out and about ten days later, sure enough there was a little red bump, next day the end of a thread. Pulled it out and it was 1/4 inch long! My son didn't even whine.

Hope it's something simple like that.

Lana


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. Can you post a picture?


I will try to get a pic and post tomorrow, having difficulty!:uhoh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think we had exactly the same issue, but Flora was allergic to the suture material they used for her spay. She got super swollen and red around the incision site until it looked like she had a little softball on her belly. I took her to the vet and she said that it wouldn't hurt Flora, but she also made note in her charts not to use that material ever again.

If this is what's going on with your pup I would make sure that next time she has a surgery (which hopefully is never!) the vet in charge uses a different type of suture material.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> I don't think we had exactly the same issue, but Flora was allergic to the suture material they used for her spay. She got super swollen and red around the incision site until it looked like she had a little softball on her belly. I took her to the vet and she said that it wouldn't hurt Flora, but she also made note in her charts not to use that material ever again.
> 
> If this is what's going on with your pup I would make sure that next time she has a surgery (which hopefully is never!) the vet in charge uses a different type of suture material.


Thank you, I will definently keep that in mind! I'm just so baffled as to why everything was fine until 1 and half months later?!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It does sound like a suture was left behind and is making it's way out. My sister's Golden had obstruction surgery and she had a suture that was missed and it made it's way out some weeks later. Just a small red dot that became a little bigger, like a pimple, and then the tip of the suture poked through. I happened to be the one to notice it and pull it out. She was fine, no infection.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry never got pics of this put on here, very difficult to get with such a wiggly worm dog!  hard to see as well since hair is starting to grow back there. However she has been on the antibiotics for 4 days now and it seems to be healing nicely, bump is down and no redness anymore not sure if little thing I am seeing is a stitch or just crud that has dried on her hair, have been putting triple antibiotic cream on it as well. As far as personality...she has been the same little ball of energy as usual!


----------

